# Duck Hunting Stuff



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Boat, motor, decoys, dog kennel, & blind. All are listed on KSL Classifieds and can be seen at these links:

Duck Boat & Long Shaft Motor

Duck & Goose Decoys

Dog Kennel w/ Camo Cover

One Man Pop-up Blind


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I want the duck shillos


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Call me and come get 'em.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Are the goose shells still available?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> Are the goose shells still available?


No, sold them today.


----------

